# I had my EA degree yesterday



## wood8300 (Sep 25, 2013)

It was mind opening a little hard to remember everything, but the good thang is that I was told. I will be able to sit in on a couple more EA degree that are coming up. I'm looking forward to that. But most of all I'm looking forward to my FC degree. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 25, 2013)

It is eye-opening to attend an Initiation after your own. You relive certain feelings, have "aha!" moments, and learn more of the lessons. It also strengthens the tie that you have made.

Congratulations on your first step.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats brother!

I have my FC degree this Friday 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## wood8300 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you brother and good luck on your journey too... 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## j_gimpy (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome, newly-made brother!



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## BroBook (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes welcome to the family try to learn it
Verbatim, remember the more you know 
The more you grow!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2013)

trysquare said:


> It is eye-opening to attend an Initiation after your own. You relive certain feelings, have "aha!" moments, and learn more of the lessons. It also strengthens the tie that you have made.
> 
> Congratulations on your first step.


Pretty much this.

I saw my first EA degree as a Master Mason and I was pro-temping the Junior Steward position.

It was pretty interesting seeing and being involved with the degree.

I do think it will help you will learn your proficiency as you will understand it that much more making memorizing it easier.


----------



## broglover79 (Sep 25, 2013)

wood8300 said:


> It was mind opening a little hard to remember everything, but the good thang is that I was told. I will be able to sit in on a couple more EA degree that are coming up. I'm looking forward to that. But most of all I'm looking forward to my FC degree.
> 
> Congratulations
> My Freemasonry HD



Cc


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## stevens43 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats my brother 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Ashlar76 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Enjoy the journey. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Celidonious (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats get a good foundation.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations and Good Luck. Also when you learn your memory work a Past Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Texas told me to memorize the questions also. That turned out to be some of the best advice I received. Take your time and learn your EA work well it will make everything to come much easier. Welcome to the greatest fraternity in the world. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Gjadams270 (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome brotherâ€¦. Your world is about to change for the better!


Fraternally Yours,
Bro. Adams


----------



## wood8300 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you brothers for the advice and for welcoming me. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 26, 2013)

wood8300 said:


> It was mind opening a little hard to remember everything, but the good thang is that I was told. I will be able to sit in on a couple more EA degree that are coming up. I'm looking forward to that. But most of all I'm looking forward to my FC degree.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



That's wonderful! Some of the work can be challenging, but the feeling of accomplish when you're raised is a feeling like no other. Definitely attend some EA degrees as you can focus on what the lessons are vs. being nervous


----------



## hockeyadk (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats. I'm sure you'll enjoy seeking further light in masonry. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## cacarter (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## ondasquare (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats,it's something you'll remember for the rest of your life!


----------



## lmeeks357 (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations 

357


----------



## GeNomeZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I'm right there with you brother...I had my EA degree last night. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357 (Sep 27, 2013)

Study study study 

357


----------



## BroBook (Oct 2, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> That's wonderful! Some of the work can be challenging, but the feeling of accomplish when you're raised is a feeling like no other. Definitely attend some EA degrees as you can focus on what the lessons are vs. being nervous



Yeah I was so into it by then I thought the real 
G.M. Might show up 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bro jimmie (Oct 3, 2013)

*good luck and im happy for you.*

Welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome to the light brother theres more traveling to do so stay humble and cautious it is indeed a beautiful thing ;-)

357


----------



## brother josh (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## zxcvbnm44 (Oct 4, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Rufus (Oct 5, 2013)

wood8300 said:


> It was mind opening a little hard to remember  everything, but the good thang is that I was told. I will be able to sit  in on a couple more EA degree that are coming up. I'm looking forward  to that. But most of all I'm looking forward to my FC degree.


Congratulations to you!



BroBook said:


> ....remember the more you know
> The more you grow!


More knowledge, more responsibility.:001_smile:


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 5, 2013)

Study study study it took me 3 months too get to mm would of been sooner if sum things didn't happen I would of gotten it in 6 weeks ! I went hard my brother n I know u will too 

357


----------



## Syxx Williams (Oct 6, 2013)

I Meeks 3 months that's great congrats

Sent from my SM-N900P using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## rebis (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome!

Always remember...
Being in a condition of darkness what you most desire?

Also,

In whom you put your trust?

Always stay in honor and virtue.
And above all, fear not what man can do onto you.

Pleasant journey brother!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank u brother

357


----------

